

TED turns away mother and her baby at conference for women - davidgerard
http://mashable.com/2015/05/28/ted-women-turns-away-mother/

======
wahsd
Here we go again. Please explain to me how just because women do something
that is about as regular and expected as possible like having a baby, that
they should somehow be exempt from rules and preventative measures to assure
that not everyone is disturbed by what is inherently as psychotic asshole of a
human as we get. A baby doesn't care that hundreds of people have paid
significant money to attend a presentation by an expert in a field, which is
also being recorded and will be distributed around the world in hopes of
educating people far less privileged that said baby. It is not unreasonable to
not allow any human that cannot be respectful of others around them.
Unfortunately, babies are kind of assholes that don't give a shit what you or
anyone else around them want.

~~~
toolsadmin
What's next? Banning people with mental disabilities from conferences/anywhere
else really because they might inconvenience you? Banning disabled people
because they might require more space and block your view?

And what the f __* are you even talking about here? "in hopes of educating
people far less privileged that said baby."

